# Canyon Grail AL - Größe



## m1984 (20. August 2019)

Ich möchte mir ein Canyon Grail AL zulegen und liege mit einer Größe von 184 und Schrittlänge von 87,5 genau zwischen M und L. 
Was würdet ihr nehmen? Ich bin bisher ausschließlich am MTB unterwegs und kann nicht sagen ob am Rennrad/Gravelbike ein etwas kürzeres oder längeres Vorteile bringt.


----------



## BontragerTom (20. August 2019)

Ich habe bei 1,83 und 89er SL M genommen.
Wurde mir so auch auf der HP empfohlen und passte mit der anvisierten Grösse überein.
Tendiere aber generell immer zur kleineren Rahmengrösse. Gerade bei dem längeren OR des Grail wäre L bei mir auf Dauer sicher zu lang gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1984 (20. August 2019)

Was fährt sich denn aufrechter bzw. "bequemer"? Da ich die Körperhaltung vom Enduro MTB gewohnt bin, würde ich gerne eher zu der angenehmeren und weniger sportlicheren Größe greifen - falls es sowas gibt?! Ich bin jetzt ein paar mal mit einem Rennrad Probe gefahren. Fürs Genick war das schon recht anstrengend.
Die Sattelüberhöhung wird beim M sicher stärker ausfallen als beim L. Demnach wäre das L "bequemer". Oder täusche ich mich da?
Der Rechner auf der Canyon Seite sagt 184-M und 185-L. Ich glaub ich werd mich morgen nochmal exakt messen


----------



## FitRad (21. August 2019)

m1984 schrieb:


> Was fährt sich denn aufrechter bzw. "bequemer"? Da ich die Körperhaltung vom Enduro MTB gewohnt bin, würde ich gerne eher zu der angenehmeren und weniger sportlicheren Größe greifen - falls es sowas gibt?! Ich bin jetzt ein paar mal mit einem Rennrad Probe gefahren. Fürs Genick war das schon recht anstrengend.
> Die Sattelüberhöhung wird beim M sicher stärker ausfallen als beim L. Demnach wäre das L "bequemer". Oder täusche ich mich da?
> Der Rechner auf der Canyon Seite sagt 184-M und 185-L. Ich glaub ich werd mich morgen nochmal exakt messen



Ja, sehe ich auch so, der größere Rahmen ist komfortabler. Den Stack kannst du nur sehr begrenzt (Spacer + positiver Vorbau) anpassen, der größere Rahmen wird also immer höher bauen. Den Reach kannst du recht gut über die Länge des Vorbaus anpassen, also den längeren Reach des L über einen kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen.


----------



## BontragerTom (21. August 2019)

Das Grail hat ja bereits einen tendenziell kürzeren Vorbau und ein reines Rennrad ist es ja nicht sondern eher ein Endurance Rad auf dem man eher entspannt und aufrechter sitzt. 

Abschließend kann ich es aber (noch)nicht bewerten, da meins noch auf dem Postweg zu mir unterwegs ist. wenn ich es endlich habe werde ich berichten.
Grüße


----------



## m1984 (21. August 2019)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Das Grail hat ja bereits einen tendenziell kürzeren Vorbau und ein reines Rennrad ist es ja nicht sondern eher ein Endurance Rad auf dem man eher entspannt und aufrechter sitzt.
> 
> Abschließend kann ich es aber (noch)nicht bewerten, da meins noch auf dem Postweg zu mir unterwegs ist. wenn ich es endlich habe werde ich berichten.
> Grüße


Stimmt schon, das Oberrohr ist schon recht lang und der Vorbau kurz. Länger machen mit einem zb. 100er Vorbau sollte ggf. also kein Problem sein.


----------



## m1984 (22. August 2019)

Ich werd mal schauen ob ich jemanden finden kann der mich ein M oder L testen lässt. Zur Zeit sind sie ja ohnehin ausverkauft. 
Was auch immer "bald verfügbar" heissen mag...
Eine andere Frage noch: Was sind eigentlich die schmälsten Reifen die ihr am Grail montieren würdet (falls es mal eine längere Tour auf Strasse wird). 35mm oder weniger? Die Felgen sind schon ziemlich breit.


----------



## BontragerTom (24. August 2019)

Testen. Ich bleib aber dabei, M
Das passt mir bei fast identischen Massen perfekt. Die ersten Testmeter haben es mir bestätigt. L wäre deutlich zu gestreckt.


----------



## cannondaleCAAD3 (20. Januar 2020)

Falls es noch jemandem hilft... ich bin 1,82 - SL 87 und habe mich für M entschieden. Es passt prima, allerdings muss ich z.b. die Spacer unter dem Vorbau belassen, da aufgrund meiner schlechten Gelenkigkeit die Überhöhung sowieso schon ausreicht. Ein L - Rahmen wäre mir vermutlich zu "gestreckt geworden".


----------



## m1984 (20. Januar 2020)

Hab mich auch für das M entschieden. Passt sehr gut, eventuell werde ich mal einen 1cm oder 2cm längeren Vorbau versuchen.


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2020)

m1984 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch für das M entschieden. Passt sehr gut, eventuell werde ich mal einen 1cm oder 2cm längeren Vorbau versuchen.



denk dran dass Du einen 1 1/4" Vorbau brauchst, davon gibt es nicht viel Auswahl auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtber98 (30. April 2021)

Selbes Problem bei mir. Bin 185cm und 90cm Schrittlänge habe gestern eines in L bekommen. Habe das Gefühl dass ich zu gestreckt bin.


----------



## filiale (30. April 2021)

finde ich grenzwertig...aber bei M hast Du ne mega Sattelüberhöhung. Das muß man auch erstmal mögen. Kurzum, die Geo des Grail paßt bei Dir nicht so gut. Da bringt das gute P/L nichts, wenn man sich nicht wohl fühlt.


----------



## mtber98 (30. April 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> finde ich grenzwertig...aber bei M hast Du ne mega Sattelüberhöhung. Das muß man auch erstmal mögen. Kurzum, die Geo des Grail paßt bei Dir nicht so gut. Da bringt das gute P/L nichts, wenn man sich nicht wohl fühlt.


ne idee was besser passen würde? wahrscheinlich etwas in die Richtung Rose Backroad etc...


----------



## FitRad (30. April 2021)

Fast alle Alternativen haben einen kürzeren Reach 

Eventuell würde es aber schon reichen den Vorbau um 1-2cm zu kürzen, nur wird der beim Grail dann halt schon sehr kurz.


----------



## filiale (30. April 2021)

mtber98 schrieb:


> ne idee was besser passen würde? wahrscheinlich etwas in die Richtung Rose Backroad etc...



Zunächst einmal ist die Frage ob Dein Knielot mit der orig. setback Sattelstütze paßt. Wenn nicht, verbaue eine gerade Stütze, dann kommst Du direkt 2cm weiter vor. Daß könnte schon die Lösung sein. Aber das ist eben abhängig von Deiner Knielotmessung.

Vorbau von 90 auf 70 kürzen merkst Du sofort. Es lenkt sich direkter und ist wackeliger zu fahren. Beim Renner sollte aber mehr Laufruhe rein, daher würde ich max. auf 80 gehen.

Wie schon oft geschrieben hat Canyon den reach um 2-2,5cm vergrößert im Vgl. zu anderen Herstellern. Daher ist es einfach zu vergleichen. Backroad, ja möglich, mußt Du mal in die Geo reingucken.


----------



## Andcream (2. Mai 2021)

Ich finde das zu lang. Kürzerer Vorbau funktioniert beim Mountainbike,  beim Gravel, Rennrad usw funktioniert das nicht gut. 
Der Canyon Rahmen passt einfach nicht von der Geometrie wenn du es komfortabel willst. Sportlich würde ich sagen es passt schon.
Einfach nach kürzeren Rahmen suchen wird aber am besten sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silk_91 (12. Mai 2021)

Ich habe im Februar ein Grail AL 6 in Größe L bestellt weil es mir auf der Homepage empfohlen wurde.
Größe 187 cm
Schrittlänge 86 cm
Eher lange Arme (bei Hemden kaufe ich immer 2-3 cm länger als Standard).
Meint ihr ich hätte eher auf M gehen sollen?
Erfahrung habe ich keine, seit Jahren kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren.


----------

